# Advice on single head machine tamiya?bauran?happy?(Brother be 1201b ac/pc )any good



## dnastaff (Jun 22, 2008)

HI looking for a single head embroidery machine any help or advice would be great ?? 
Thinking of buying a used machine (preferably)
It will be used mostly for personalized names etc on small runs 
Any things a should consider before buying ? 
Which machine do you own and would you buy another ?
buying used what things to look out for ?
we have seen what looks like a nice clean machine 2 years old brother 1201b ac/pc ?? any good ?
any advice would be great cheers Danny


----------



## dnastaff (Jun 22, 2008)

Update 100 odd views and no post or advice ? 
Tried to find info on brother 1201 ac/pc?
we are based in uk and there don't seem a lot of people/user reviews ?
Is this because it no very popular ? Or bad machine ? 
Any advice or help would be great


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

all the ones you mention are fine.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

My choice is Barudan. I love my single head.


----------



## Meatwagon (May 28, 2009)

We own 3 Tajima Single heads but we do larger objects. A tajima is to embroidery what John Deere is to tractors - retains value and is the industry standard along with barudan. I'll tell you what others have told me - buy all the quality you can afford and you'll never regret it.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I have Tajima & Barudan. They both retain their value.


----------



## stichin lady (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a Barudan and love it. Two very important things to remember when making this type of an investment is the service and training. If you can't get good service and training, you will not be happy.


----------



## mspelman (Feb 16, 2012)

I have an SWF machine. The machine runs great and the service and support is some of the best I have seen. However, it really depends where you are. If you are the west coast though, I would definitely check out SWF because in this area they are by far the best in the area.


----------



## dnastaff (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank you all for advice really helpful so far any more views cheers Danny


----------

